# Tâm Sự Của Bác Sĩ Phá Thai



## hoa_hong_tieu_muoi

Tình trạng nạo phá thai ngày càng gia tăng với cấp độ phá "lạnh sống lưng". Chuyện do chính bác sĩ phòng phá thai tâm sự…

Mới đầu năm mà các bác sĩ tại Bệnh viện Phụ Sản Trung Ương đã quá tải vì người đến “giải quyết hậu quả”, trong đó có những ca khiến bác sĩ thực sự kinh hoàng.

*Hơn 40 ca phá thai mỗi ngày !*

Chỉ trong vòng 10 phút đầu giờ sáng ngày 2.3.2010, phòng tiếp đón của Trung Tâm Kế Hoạch Hoá Gia Đình – Bệnh viện Phụ Sản Trung Ương đã giải quyết và tư vấn cho 27 trường hợp nạo phá thai, trong đó có 2 ca thai to.

Hàng loạt các câu hỏi lặp đi lặp lại với từng bệnh nhân như: Đẻ lần nào chưa ? Đẻ thường hay mổ đẻ ? Chậm kinh bao nhiêu lâu ? Cầm CMTND theo không ? Nhớ khai tên tuổi rõ ràng theo CMTND để kiểm tra, không là phải làm lại từ đầu đấy.

Một người đi phá thai, kèm theo một hai người nhà đi cùng khiến hành lang hẹp chưa đầy 1,5m của trung tâm trở nên chật cứng. Kèm theo các câu hỏi về chuyên môn, các bác sĩ lại tranh thủ mát mẻ: "Đông vui thế này nhỉ ? Đứng thế này làm sao tôi đi được ?" Tiếp theo đó là tiếng “gắt gỏng” vì những bệnh nhân "lơ ngơ" nộp sổ y bạ mà hoá đơn khám bệnh chưa mua, hoá đơn thuốc, hoá đơn làm thủ tục hút thai cũng không làm theo lời dặn của bác sĩ.

Bác sĩ Nguyễn Thị Hồng Minh, giám đốc Trung Tâm Kế Hoạch Hoá Gia Đình, Bệnh viện Phụ Sản Trung Ương khá buồn khi đưa ra con số nạo phá thai đầu năm: "Chúng tôi bắt đầu làm từ thứ hai, ngày 22 tháng 2 năm 2010, và ngày nào cũng hơn 45 ca, ngày đầu tuần tăng 1,5 so với ngày bình thường. Hơn 40 ca là chúng tôi phải hạn chế đấy, phải trả về khoảng 20 ca khác vì do phòng ốc chật hẹp, bệnh viện đang xây dựng, chỉ có 1 bàn làm thủ thuật thôi. Chúng tôi làm cật lực từ sáng đến chiều, huy động tất cả dụng cụ, kín thời gian từ sáng đến lúc đánh kẻng buổi chiều. Trong lúc những ngày bình thường chỉ dao động 20 đến 30 ca là cùng".











Bác sĩ Minh cũng cho biết thêm, năm nay số người nạo phá thai đầu năm nhiều hơn hẳn năm ngoái. Năm ngoái, cũng vào dịp này, chỉ có từ 10 đến 15 ca nạo phá thai mỗi ngày. Ca trẻ nhất trong hai tuần đầu năm là một học sinh 17 tuổi, đang học lớp 11, có thai 10 tuần. Học sinh này được bố mẹ bảo lãnh để nạo phá thai.

Chung cảnh tăng đột biến, một phòng khám gần bệnh viện Phụ Sản Trung Ương đang phải khám và nạo hút thai cho 6 đến 7 ca mỗi ngày, trong khi ngày bình thường chỉ là 2 đến 3 ca, có ngày không có ca nào. Bà chủ phòng khám cho biết, có em học sinh 17 tuổi đi phá thai, kéo theo một đám bạn thân hộ tống đi cùng. Dường như sự xấu hổ vì có thai ở độ tuổi vị thành niên chẳng còn tồn tại ở nhóm bạn này vì tất cả đùa vui ríu rít như... đi picnic.

*Sinh viên trường Y, bà mẹ 2 con cũng chưa biết tự bảo vệ mình*

Là một phần trong công việc của bác sĩ sản khoa nhưng việc phải đình chỉ thai luôn là nỗi ám ảnh của bất cứ bác sĩ nào phải nhận công việc này. Ám ảnh từ ánh mắt của những cô bé 14, 15 tuổi nhưng mang vác một cái thai 17, 18 tuần; Ám ảnh từ những câu trả lời không biết đến các biện pháp tránh thai nào của những nữ sinh viên các trường Đại Học, Cao Đẳng, thậm chí cả sinh viên trường Đại Học Y; Ám ảnh nguy cơ vỡ tử cung của những bà mẹ mổ đẻ hai lần nhưng vẫn nạo hút thai...

Nhiều năm lại đây, học sinh, sinh viên đi nạo phá thai luôn chiếm từ 20% đến 30% trong tổng số ca phá thai ( năm 2009, tại bệnh viện Phụ Sản Trung Ương, con số này là 5.000 ca phá thai dưới 3 tháng ). Có nhiều em đến các phòng khám với nhiều tên khác nhau. Khi được nhận dịch vụ siêu âm miễn phí sau 1 tuần phá thai, khi trở lại đã không thể nhớ được tên mình khai ban đầu.

Bác sĩ Minh trăn trở: “Là sinh viên, họ phải là những người có trình độ học vấn chứ ? Nhưng ý thức thực hiện các dịch vụ bảo vệ mình rất kém. Mà vấn đề này vô cùng nguy hiểm đến sức khỏe hiện tại và sau này”.

Việc kém ý thức thực hiện các biện pháp tránh thai, bảo vệ mình còn diễn ra ở nhiều phụ nữ đã lập gia đình, mổ đẻ 1 đến 2 lần. Mổ đẻ cũ, lại đi phá thai, nguy cơ vỡ tử cung là rất lớn. Có trường hợp mới mổ đẻ mới được 4 tháng đã nhập viện phá thai 10 tuần. Nhưng nhau thai ở vị trí không bình thường, bám thấp trong tử cung, bám vào vết mổ... khi lôi nhau thai ra đã thủng luôn vết mổ. Băng huyết rất nặng buộc các bác sĩ phải mổ bụng, cắt toàn bộ dạ con thì bệnh nhân mới cầm máu.

Mới đây nhất, tại Bệnh Viện Phụ Sản Trung Ương, một phụ nữ trên 40 tuổi, phá thai xong nhưng nhau thai ăn vào vết mổ nên sau khi phá thai băng huyết tới 3 lần. Mặc dù bệnh nhân vừa mới ra viện cách đây hai hôm nhưng nhau thai vẫn chưa rơi khỏi vết mổ. Tuy vậy, bệnh viện vẫn quyết định không thể đụng dao kéo lần nữa vì như thế lại chảy máu ồ ạt. Các bác sĩ buộc phải dùng thuốc sử dụng trong Khoa Ung Thư Nguyên Bào nuôi, dùng để chữa chửa trứng, hy vọng làm tế bào nhau thai tự hoại tử.

*Buốt sống lưng mỗi lần phải phá thai to*

Nhưng kinh hoàng nhất với các bác sĩ là trường hợp phải phá thai to. Đó là việc đỡ những đứa trẻ phải sinh ra bằng gây sẩy thai nhân tạo. Nếu như hút thai dưới 3 tháng, các bác sĩ chỉ phải chứng kiến những “mảnh vỡ” chưa thành hình hài thì việc đỡ cho các ca sẩy thai này là chứng kiến những hài nhi đã hoàn thiện nhưng bé xíu và chịu một cái chết oan nghiệt.

“Tôi luôn có cảm giác bồng bềnh, buốt dọc sống lưng mỗi khi đỡ cho những hài nhi xấu số này. Việc dùng thuốc làm bong thai, cắt đi nguồn dinh dưỡng giữa mẹ và con nên phần lớn các trẻ này đều đã chết trong bụng mẹ. Nhưng cũng có vài đứa trẻ được đẻ ra nhanh quá, vẫn còn thoi thóp, nhưng chỉ ra nhịp thở cuối cùng, rồi sau đó “đi” luôn. Có muốn cứu cũng không được vì bé mới chỉ nặng xấp xỉ 400 gr.”

"Là phụ nữ, tôi thấy chạnh lòng vô cùng cho những những đứa trẻ này xấu số. Những đứa trẻ khác ra đời được nâng niu, trân trọng, yêu thương đến thế. Còn những đứa trẻ này, 20 đến 22 tuần, đầy đủ hình hài, hoàn thiện rồi, là con búp bê nhỏ rồi, nhưng phải chết. Cái chết này thực là oan nghiệt” – bác sĩ Hồng Minh tâm sự.

Có thời điểm, mỗi ngày bác sĩ Minh phải đỡ 4, 5 đứa trẻ phải chết tức tưởi như thế. Và đồng nghĩa với nhiều đêm bác sĩ mất ngủ vì trong lòng nặng trĩu ưu tư. Có không ít bác sĩ phải tìm sự tĩnh tâm trong cõi Phật, chăm đi lễ Chùa như để lòng mình thanh thản hơn.



*Theo 24 GIỜ*


----------



## anh trí dũng

tôi đọc tin này mà đau lòng quá , các bạn nam cố gang , phòng ngừa, các bạn gái phải biết phuong pháp tránh thai , đừng làm như vậy nữa


----------



## Hoangquocviet148

Đọc bài này dợn tóc gáy, phá thai cũng là giết người đó


----------



## taphunangroi

Tội bé quá


----------

